# My Better Half Has Gone (My Baby Wiggles)



## MsBinky (Dec 13, 2007)




----------



## undergunfire (Dec 13, 2007)

I am so sorry MsBinky. I can't even imagine the pain you are in right now.


Rest in Peace and Binky Free, Wiggles :hearts.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 13, 2007)

oh my god i am so sorry for your loss


----------



## cheryl (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh no...i'm so sorry to hear about Wiggles 

:sad:

I'm just so sorry

Rest in peace Wiggles 

Cheryl ink iris:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm very sorry Sophie:sad:. I wish something could have been done. Sometimes, there just isn't, as I know too. 

Binky free sweet Wiggles:rainbow:

We're here for you Sophie:hug:.


----------



## seniorcats (Dec 13, 2007)

I am deeply sorry for your loss. You gave your baby love and a wonderful home. Binky free Wiggles.


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 13, 2007)

:hug: :hearts ray:


----------



## MsBinky (Dec 13, 2007)




----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 14, 2007)

:sadoor Wiggles


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Dec 14, 2007)

OH NO!

I'm so sorry MsBinky =[ I was really hoping she'd bounce back and everything would be fine.

I'm so sorry =[


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Dec 14, 2007)

Im so sorry x


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 14, 2007)

There are no words .

I am so very sorry for your loss of Wiggles - such a sweet, pretty girl.

God Bless, Wiggles. You will be missed!

Jan


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 14, 2007)

:bigtears:I'm so sorry you lost Wiggles. RIP little bun.:angelandbunny:


----------



## Flashy (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry, I was really hoping I would not see a post saying this.

It's very clear how special Wiggles was to you, and losing someone so special and important is really hard to cope with.

I know that 'what ifs' and guilt is all part of grief, but I also know that telling you that won't change how you feel, or make it any easier. Try to keep in mind what the vet said, and try to rationalise your thoughts with the fact that she has been ill for a long time.

You gave her a terrific life, she will have loved it so much,you gave her a dignifed and loving ending, and anyone would appreciate that.

I truly wish I could take away your pain, I know I can't, and I also know how insurmountable it feels right now. Please try to remember you have lots of friends and people who care for you and want to help if you will let them.

If you ever want a chat, my PM is always open. I don't know if you have read my Flash post, probably not, but my loss of him was probably similar to your loss of Wiggles.

Hang in there *hugs*


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Dec 14, 2007)

What a dear little sweetheart! I'm so terribly sorry that she's gone. :bigtearslease know that our prayers ray:are with you as you mourn Wiggles. Thank you for posting the wonderful pictures....her soul will live on. Binky-free at the Bridge, dear Wiggles.:rainbow:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Dec 14, 2007)

:bigtears:

Binky free baby girl, I'll miss you...


----------



## polly (Dec 14, 2007)

so sorry Miss binky 

RIP wiggles:rose:


----------



## monklover (Dec 14, 2007)

I am so sorry. 
Binky free Wiggles :rainbow:


----------



## MsBinky (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## Mikoli (Dec 14, 2007)

Sorry - the quality sort of died when I saved it as a JPG by accident.






http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c41/mikoli1201/wiggles-1.png

R.I.P. Wiggles


----------



## MsBinky (Dec 14, 2007)

Awww thank you :hug:


----------



## MsBinky (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## Flashy (Dec 16, 2007)

*hugs tight*

It's natural you still miss her. Yes, there will be days when you feel better, and there will also be days when you feel vile and miss her so much it hurts. Try not to push yourself to get over her or to feel better, you need to allow yourself to feel how you feel, and not push it away. Be patient with yourself.

You know where I am

x


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 16, 2007)

Im so sorry. May she rest in peace urplepansy:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey MsBinky....just checking in to see how you're doing.....thinkgin of you and praying that the pain will sibside in time....don't expect too much from yourself....make sure you let yourself grieve....and remember that Wiggles knew how much you loved that dear little one!ray:Sending hugs your way!!!!


----------



## Butterfinger (Dec 16, 2007)

How are you today? 

I know it doesn't start to feel better for a long time......especially with a heart bunny (Which it sounds like she was)...
But know that we're all here for you, and we miss her too :hug:
Just try to take it easy and give yourself time to grieve... 
I know after about a week of bawling my eyes out constantly, I actually felt a lot better...(not to say that I still don't cry from time to time) it kind of gives you a release, you know? Lets all the poison of pain and sadness just flow out of you....
I'll be thinking of you and Wiggles... :hug2:

Binky free, Wiggles, you had the most beautiful fur, and an even more beautiful soul
:bunnyangel:


----------



## MsBinky (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## Flashy (Dec 18, 2007)

Poor Bam-Bam it sounds like he is grieving for her. Did you show him her body?

Has he eaten or pooed recently? Have you got critical care or anything like that to syringe feed him if necessary?

It's good that you are angry, because this is unfair, but don't let the anger eat you up inside. Try to find positive ways to release it, like screaming and shouting, crying, or write letters to anyone and every one saying the things you feel (you don't have to send them if you don't want).

Hang in there.

x


----------



## m.e. (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry :tears2:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Dec 18, 2007)

{{{{HUGS}}}}}

How's BamBam doing? We're thinking of you!


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Dec 18, 2007)

:tears2:Oh sweetie, I'm sooo sorry about Wiggles. What a beauty. How is BamBam doing? Poor thing. :hug2:

Binky free Wigglesink iris::rainbow:


----------



## MsBinky (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## MsBinky (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## Flashy (Dec 22, 2007)

How are you doing honey?


----------



## MsBinky (Dec 23, 2007)




----------

